# Houses being Looted in Pensacola



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

After all that has happened over the past several days, looters are now going into houses that are not habitable... 

What are we suppose to do with looters? If they are out and about after a small scale disaster like this, what is gonna happen when it really hits the fan? :brickwall:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> What are we suppose to do with looters? If they are out and about after a small scale disaster like this, what is gonna happen when it really hits the fan?


They will be shot. I'll bet there are looters being shot in Pensacola, too.

After a huge storm, there are always MANY people who eventually are just declared dead after "missing" for too long, with no knowledge of what actually happened to them. Swept away, buried under rubble, or buried because of looting - no one may ever know.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Just heard of signs that have been put up in neighborhoods... LOOTERS WILL BE SHOT ON SIGHT!!!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

This makes me so sad. (Not that looters would be shot, but that they exist in the first place.)

Sorry you're going through this, Chief - and thanks for sharing with us how it is.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

In times of disaster you will see the best in people and the worst in people. It is times like this you find the true nature of those around you. 

We had a problem with thieves breaking into the homes of people during funerals. To counter them two men would "volunteer" to sit at the home during the funeral. The first ones they caught were not kids. They were adults, church goers hiding in plain site. 

If you do plan to step in you should know the law and how to tell your story. 

People are strange. We have a woman in the area who killed a child riding his bike and injured two other kids. She is now suing the child's family for damages saying the child's death caused her grief. GB


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

